# Авиация > Литература >  Много интересных книг, а так же инструкций, учебных пособий и т.п.

## Шарфюрер

Ну вот некоторые 

Вот несколько примеров: 

Инструкция летчикам самолета МиГ-21 УМ (Миг-21УС).

Инструкция летчикам самолета МиГ-21 УМ (Миг-21УС).	Издательство — Ордена Трудового Красного Знамени Военное издательство министерства обороны СССР;
Авторы — редактор Кирсанов П.А.;
Язык — RUS;
Размер файла — 8,41 Мб;
Формат — pdf;
Год издания — 1973;

https://armyman.info/books/id-7601.html


Общие сведения о РЭО МИГ-23
https://armyman.info/books/id-11091.html

Практическая аэродинамика самолетов МиГ-23МЛ и МиГ-23УБ. Учебное пособие

https://armyman.info/books/id-954.html

https://armyman.info/books/id-1477.html

Ту-134УБЛ. Практическая аэродинамика самолета Ту-134УБ-Л. (Уч. Пособие)	Издательство — Неизвестно;
Авторы — Неизвестно;
Язык — Russian;
Размер файла — 1,51 Мб;
Формат — djvu;
Год издания — 1984;



Практическая аэродинамика самолета МиГ-25РБ. Учебное пособие

Издательство — Неизвестно;
Авторы — Неизвестно;
Язык — Russian;
Размер файла — 88,46 Мб;
Формат — rar;
Год издания — 1978;
https://armyman.info/books/id-955.html

Инструкция экипажу самолета Ан-12. Техника пилотирования

Издательство — Военное издательство министерства обороны СССР;
Авторы — Неизвестно;
Язык — Russian;
Размер файла — 13,63 Мб;
Формат — pdf;
Год издания — 1971;
https://armyman.info/books/id-356.html

Самолет Ан-12БК. Техническое описание. Книга 1. Издание 3

Самолет Ан-12БК. Техническое описание. Книга 1. Издание 3	Издательство — Неизвестно;
Авторы — Неизвестно;
Язык — Russian;
Размер файла — 3,93 Мб;
Формат — pdf;
Год издания — 2001;


Самолет Ан-12. Руководство по летной эксплуатации	

Издательство — Неизвестно;
Авторы — Неизвестно;
Язык — Russian;
Размер файла — 14,63 Мб;
Формат — rar;
Год издания — 1992;
https://armyman.info/books/id-357.html


Учебное пособие по технике пилотирования и боевому применению самолета МиГ-17

Москва, Военное издательство Министерства обороны СССР, редактор Гаврилов Н.Н., 1972 г., 376 стр.
В Пособии излагаются основные сведения и положения для подготовки курсанта и летчика-инструктора к освоению индивидуальной техники пилотирования, групповой слетанности и боевого маневрирования в составе пары, самолетовождения, полетов по приборам под шторкой и в сложных метеоусловиях, полетов ночью и боевого применения самолета МиГ-17

https://armyman.info/books/id-11558.html

23-мм Авиационная пушка ГШ-23Л Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации

https://armyman.info/books/id-11652.html

Станция обнаружения и целеуказания 1С12 и дальномер станции П40. Техническое 
Издательство — Военное издательство министерства обороны СССР;
Авторы — Неизвестно;
Язык — Russian;
Размер файла — 1,86 Мб;
Формат — pdf;
Год издания — 1979;
https://armyman.info/books/id-121.html

Ссылки, рабочие, вирусов нет, всё качается (лично штук 15 разных книг вытянул)

Да, кстати, там не только по советской технике мануалы, вот по конкуренту F-22, Раптор, от фирмы Нортроп, что не победил в том конкурсе 

YF-23A. Utility flight manual
https://armyman.info/books/id-255.html

----------


## AndyK

Есть же ветка специализированная Техническое описание и РЭ авиационной техники.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Есть же ветка специализированная Техническое описание и РЭ авиационной техники.


Ой, я не в курсе был. А перенести можно туда?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Это в основном из известного архива А. В. Суворова.
И не только, но в любом случае, из известных источников.

На скорую руку удобно, т. к. есть прямые ссылки. 
Ну и более-менее консолидировано.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Это в основном из известного архива А. В. Суворова.
> И не только, но в любом случае, из известных источников.
> 
> На скорую руку удобно, т. к. есть прямые ссылки. 
> Ну и более-менее консолидировано.


Ну да, я тоже к такому выводу пришёл :)

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вот да! )) 
> 
> Неужели сложно открыть режим редактирования сообщения, нажать ctrl-C и в вышеназванной ветке про литературу , написать сообщение через ctrl-V ?
> 
> А здесь все потереть))


Можно, ну, а зачем модератор тогда? Тем более, тут уже есть комментарии, которые я не смогу перенести.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Обсуждению вряд ли доступно))


Вопрос был риторический, а не дискуссионный :)

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Неужели сложно открыть режим редактирования сообщения, нажать ctrl-C и в вышеназванной ветке про литературу , написать сообщение через ctrl-V ?
> 
> А здесь все потереть))


Перенёс. А вот тут потереть я ничего не могу  :Wink:

----------


## Fencer

Авиационная библиотека http://aviatikus.ru/knigi

----------


## Fencer

Рубрика "Книжная полка". Раздается книга: "Самолеты Як-1, Як-7 и Як-9. Инструкция авиамеханику" (М.: Воениздат НКО, 1943 г.) Ссылка на загрузку https://yadi.sk/d/wLIs6gq5aO3OyA
Раздача до 8-го июня с.г. включительно! https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-118820867_179

----------

